# Minikin or snow wolf mini?



## Dominica (12/4/16)

Hey all,

My current set up is a Koopor Plus and a Griffin. I find the Koopor is way too big and I don't need 200w. I'm trying to decide whether to replace it with the Minikin or the Snow Wolf Mini, and I'm finding it impossible. I've read a lot on both mods and I've read more negative feedback on the Snow Wolf than on the Minikin. I'm sorta leaning towards the Minikin for the dual 18650s and wattage, but the Snow Wolf is so pretty... 

So my questions basically are: 

Snow Wolf mini owners:
Why do you love your Snow Wolf? Have you had any negatives with your mod?

Minikin owners: 
Why do you love your Minikin? Have you owned a Minikin and regretted it?

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/4/16)

Snow Wolf looks really beautiful, the finish is stunning and it's really simple to use. I vape at 30 watts mainly so it's perfect. I also had two Minikins... the Blue one I sold because the gap between the mod and the battery cover was more than I can stand... I have kept my limited edition Minikin that doesn't suffer the same annoying gap and I it has 2 x 18650 and has higher power if I need it for some application.

But maybe this picture will tell you which one I prefer...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## VapeSnow (12/4/16)

Dominica said:


> Hey all,
> 
> My current set up is a Koopor Plus and a Griffin. I find the Koopor is way too big and I don't need 200w. I'm trying to decide whether to replace it with the Minikin or the Snow Wolf Mini, and I'm finding it impossible. I've read a lot on both mods and I've read more negative feedback on the Snow Wolf than on the Minikin. I'm sorta leaning towards the Minikin for the dual 18650s and wattage, but the Snow Wolf is so pretty...
> 
> ...


I owned both and i love the minikin. 

But first let me ask you at what watts do you vape 90% of the time?

Edit: And at what Ohm's do you build?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dominica (12/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Snow Wolf looks really beautiful, the finish is stunning and it's really simple to use. I vape at 30 watts mainly so it's perfect. I also had two Minikins... the Blue one I sold because the gap between the mod and the battery cover was more than I can stand... I have kept my limited edition Minikin that doesn't suffer the same annoying gap and I it has 2 x 18650 and has higher power if I need it for some application.
> 
> But maybe this picture will tell you which one I prefer...
> View attachment 51104


Those are some gorgeous mods  nice to see them beside a Minikin for size comparison. how long have you had them for ? I've read some people that bought the mini and it stopped working 2 months later. 

Only problem is Asmodus has no more black ones and my Griffin is black. I need my mod and tank to match else it drives me up the wall.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dominica (12/4/16)

VapeSnow said:


> I owned both and i love the minikin.
> 
> But first let me ask you at what watts do you vape 90% of the time?
> 
> Edit: And at what Ohm's do you build?


Cute Minikins  Im currenty using a 0.3 ohm coil at 55 Watts.

Sent from my SM-G360H using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (12/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Snow Wolf looks really beautiful, the finish is stunning and it's really simple to use. I vape at 30 watts mainly so it's perfect. I also had two Minikins... the Blue one I sold because the gap between the mod and the battery cover was more than I can stand... I have kept my limited edition Minikin that doesn't suffer the same annoying gap and I it has 2 x 18650 and has higher power if I need it for some application.
> 
> But maybe this picture will tell you which one I prefer...
> View attachment 51104



The Wolf looks smaller.. Is it Rob?


----------



## Gizmo (12/4/16)

Nevermind, of course it is. It's a one battery mod


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/4/16)

Dominica said:


> Those are some gorgeous mods  nice to see them beside a Minikin for size comparison. how long have you had them for ? I've read some people that bought the mini and it stopped working 2 months later.
> 
> Only problem is Asmodus has no more black ones and my Griffin is black. I need my mod and tank to match else it drives me up the wall.



I have had Snow Wolf's since they came out (Snow Wolf 200) and I have (touch wood) never has one single issue with a Snow Wolf ever.


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/4/16)

Gizmo said:


> Nevermind, of course it is. It's a one battery mod


----------



## Dominica (12/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have had Snow Wolf's since they came out (Snow Wolf 200) and I have (touch wood) never has one single issue with a Snow Wolf ever.


Thanks Rob, that's very reassuring 

Sent from my SM-G360H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (12/4/16)

Dominica said:


> Cute Minikins  Im currenty using a 0.3 ohm coil at 55 Watts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360H using Tapatalk


At that watts and ohms ill rather go for a Minikin. Battery life will be better and in my experience the snow wolf mini is made for people who vape at 40-45watts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## WARMACHINE (12/4/16)

Minikin all the way. Feels great in hand, dual battery lasts forever. 

And Sir vape have a black model waiting for you 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/minikin-120w-tc-by-asmodus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (12/4/16)

@Dominica, I started with the White Snow Wolf Mini, quickly added a Black and then eventually a Gold and a Minikin VGOD. I like all of them, have had no problems with any of them. All feel fine in hand, get it done very well, are very easy to use, and will do way more than I will ever do with them. The high gloss finish on the SWM's can collect a lot of finger prints. Color dictates which they show the most on with the dark colors being the most noticeable, but in oblique light even the white shows them. I found that there are endless skins available for them at low cost though if the finger print thing becomes an issue that can't be lived with. No issues with finger prints on the Minikin. If I were ever to have the need to add another of either of these, it would probably be another Minikin VGOD.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## GadgetFreak (12/4/16)

Whats better than a Minikin?
Another Minikin

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Crockett (12/4/16)

Hi @Dominica, I've had both for just over a week now. They're really really nice devices, but I'd have to go with the Minikin too. The Snow Wolf is stunning, but you'll get much less vaping time. The Minikin you can chain vape on all day long and it just about dies as you're ready to go to sleep. It just feels more sturdy and comfy for all day use to me. I've bought 2 in the last two weeks and have been jonesing for another (maybe 2 more). 
Bear in mind you need to have an external battery charger for it as well - no USB port on the Minikin. Whatever you decide, they are both a pleasure to use.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Crockett (12/4/16)

annnddddd....just ordered the VGOD Limited Edition Minikin from a site in the US. I was pretty upset to miss the batch that came into Sir Vape, but found this site. 1 day after enquiring, they added SA to the list of countries they ship to. Pretty impressive. I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post the link but feel free to PM if you want to know where to get one.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Sonja van Rooyen (12/4/16)

Love my snow wolf

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dominica (13/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Minikin all the way. Feels great in hand, dual battery lasts forever.
> 
> And Sir vape have a black model waiting for you
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/minikin-120w-tc-by-asmodus


I know, aaah! Had that tab open in my browser all week, hoping stock doesn't run out before I make up my mind  

Sent from my SM-G360H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/4/16)

Crockett said:


> annnddddd....just ordered the VGOD Limited Edition Minikin from a site in the US. I was pretty upset to miss the batch that came into Sir Vape, but found this site. 1 day after enquiring, they added SA to the list of countries they ship to. Pretty impressive. I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post the link but feel free to PM if you want to know where to get one.



Sure you can post the link @Crockett!


----------



## Dominica (13/4/16)

VapeSnow said:


> At that watts and ohms ill rather go for a Minikin. Battery life will be better and in my experience the snow wolf mini is made for people who vape at 40-45watts.


Yeah, that's kind of what I've been figuring and a reason I've been leaning more towards the Minikin. Also a more experienced vape friend told me that while the Snow Wolf mini says it can fire down to 0.05 ohms, in practise it struggles with anything below 0.4. Not sure if anyone has some experience of this?


----------



## Pixstar (13/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Snow Wolf looks really beautiful, the finish is stunning and it's really simple to use. I vape at 30 watts mainly so it's perfect. I also had two Minikins... the Blue one I sold because the gap between the mod and the battery cover was more than I can stand... I have kept my limited edition Minikin that doesn't suffer the same annoying gap and I it has 2 x 18650 and has higher power if I need it for some application.
> 
> But maybe this picture will tell you which one I prefer...
> View attachment 51104


That just looks so neat, I really hope you going to complete the collection...


----------



## Dominica (13/4/16)

Crockett said:


> Hi @Dominica, I've had both for just over a week now. They're really really nice devices, but I'd have to go with the Minikin too. The Snow Wolf is stunning, but you'll get much less vaping time. The Minikin you can chain vape on all day long and it just about dies as you're ready to go to sleep. It just feels more sturdy and comfy for all day use to me. I've bought 2 in the last two weeks and have been jonesing for another (maybe 2 more).
> Bear in mind you need to have an external battery charger for it as well - no USB port on the Minikin. Whatever you decide, they are both a pleasure to use.


Thanks Crockett, yeah the dual batteries are definitely a big plus for the Minikin. Also the higher wattage, in case I ever decide to try dripping. Do you have any with the rubberised finish? if so, do you find it helps make it more comfy to hold? I've never touched a mod with rubberised finish before. 

Also I'd be interested in that link, please do post it


----------



## Stosta (13/4/16)

Yeah, would love to see it @Crockett !


----------



## CloudmanJHB (13/4/16)

I can see your predicament, both are really great devices. I always have to relate to "comfort in hand" and with that said the Minikin feels superb in your hand.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NaZa05 (13/4/16)

@Dominica I've held the snow wolf mini never vaped on it, but walked out the store with a minikin and I do not regret it for one minute. The rubber feel in the hand is nice. It's not too heavy and the battery life is amazing. It kicks like a beast too, I usually vape on 35-40 watts on the VTC mini but on the minikin I vape between 25-30. If I could I would buy another one without second thought. I'm hoping to buy @Rob Fisher one when he gets tired on the limited edition one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow (13/4/16)

Dominica said:


> Thanks Crockett, yeah the dual batteries are definitely a big plus for the Minikin. Also the higher wattage, in case I ever decide to try dripping. Do you have any with the rubberised finish? if so, do you find it helps make it more comfy to hold? I've never touched a mod with rubberised finish before.
> 
> Also I'd be interested in that link, please do post it





Dominica said:


> Yeah, that's kind of what I've been figuring and a reason I've been leaning more towards the Minikin. Also a more experienced vape friend told me that while the Snow Wolf mini says it can fire down to 0.05 ohms, in practise it struggles with anything below 0.4. Not sure if anyone has some experience of this?


I believe the snow wolf can fire down to .1 in normal kanthal mode and .05 in Temp Mode. 

Yeah the rubber finish is really comfy but remember not all of them has the rubber finish. 
And if you are going to start dripping in the future then ill go with the minikin

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Crockett (13/4/16)

Here's the link:
https://csvape.com/shop/vgod/asmodus-minikin-120w-box-mod-vgod-limited-edition/
Shipping by USPS, 2-5 weeks, $26.95

I have the black and white Minikins, but have to wait until my birthday until I can start using the white one. Black is rubberised and the white one is a gloss, polished finish. I prefer the rubberised to be honest, just feels really great and durable.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Necropolis (13/4/16)

Apologies for the hi-jack - but how secure is the battery door on the Minikin?


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/4/16)

Necropolis said:


> Apologies for the hi-jack - but how secure is the battery door on the Minikin?



It's pretty secure and not an issue at all.


----------



## Dominica (13/4/16)

Thanks so much everyone for your thoughtful and helpful comments! I really appreciate it. I have decided to get the Minikin

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## NaZa05 (13/4/16)

Dominica said:


> Thanks so much everyone for your thoughtful and helpful comments! I really appreciate it. I have decided to get the Minikin



I'm sure you will be very happy with your choice.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jarred Karp (13/4/16)

Dominica said:


> Thanks so much everyone for your thoughtful and helpful comments! I really appreciate it. I have decided to get the Minikin


Happy vaping!  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (13/4/16)

I think you made a great choice there, if only for the looks between the 2 of them 
my 5c


----------



## Chezzig (13/4/16)

MINIKIEN !!! All they way.. I have three.. Black/Tiffney & White and I LOVE Them!! Its dual Battery and they last forever.
The white one is a beauty

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DougP (13/4/16)

A beauty to behold and Vapes like a champ

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Dominica (16/4/16)

It arrived last night! Wow I'm so in love with this mod. It's even smaller than I thought it would be, and the rubberised finish is a dream.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Kalashnikov (16/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Snow Wolf looks really beautiful, the finish is stunning and it's really simple to use. I vape at 30 watts mainly so it's perfect. I also had two Minikins... the Blue one I sold because the gap between the mod and the battery cover was more than I can stand... I have kept my limited edition Minikin that doesn't suffer the same annoying gap and I it has 2 x 18650 and has higher power if I need it for some application.
> 
> But maybe this picture will tell you which one I prefer...
> View attachment 51104


Clearly this picture shows he prefers the minikin as its first in line

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

